# Wow, It finally happened!



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

It actually happened! I met a girl on one of the dating sites I joined! Holy crap I fell for her after only an hour! We just talked and talked for hours. I haven't flirted this much in ages! We have the exact same interests. We love the same video games, the same movies! I even told I have SA and she didn't care, she was really sympathetic. I asked her if we could meet and she said she would love to! I'm going to be taking her to dinner and a movie. Wow, my first date ever!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Congrats!! :boogie


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

that's really fantastic! way to go!


----------



## tednugent2007 (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool, does she have SA too? Link us to her profile!


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Lol, no she doesn't have SA. The only problem is that doesn't really live near me. She lives in Albany. That's somewhere around 150 miles between us. So, it may end up being just too far for the both of us. But we are meeting half-way so we can spend some time together!


----------



## tednugent2007 (Oct 28, 2007)

Without pictures, this is a useless thread. lol


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

spinal97 said:


> It actually happened! I met a girl on one of the dating sites I joined! Holy crap I fell for her after only an hour! We just talked and talked for hours. I haven't flirted this much in ages! We have the exact same interests. We love the same video games, the same movies! I even told I have SA and she didn't care, she was really sympathetic. I asked her if we could meet and she said she would love to! I'm going to be taking her to dinner and a movie. Wow, my first date ever!


DON'T get your hopes too high. You shouldn't have any expectations. :no Just be a friend, don't act too interested. Let things take its course. I'm telling you from experience and from what I learned.


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

Opie said:


> spinal97 said:
> 
> 
> > It actually happened! I met a girl on one of the dating sites I joined! Holy crap I fell for her after only an hour! We just talked and talked for hours. I haven't flirted this much in ages! We have the exact same interests. We love the same video games, the same movies! I even told I have SA and she didn't care, she was really sympathetic. I asked her if we could meet and she said she would love to! I'm going to be taking her to dinner and a movie. Wow, my first date ever!
> ...


Yeah, I agree, I've been through that before. I'm not even expecting it to work because we live so far apart. But hey, can't I be excited about at least having a date for the first time? Not to mention she's the one that e-mailed me!


----------



## tednugent2007 (Oct 28, 2007)

What if you drive 75 miles and she turns out to be a transexual? lol


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

tednugent2007 said:


> What if you drive 75 miles and she turns out to be a transexual? lol


Yeah, that would be pretty freaky


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats! Hope it works out. Out of curiosity, did you see a pic of her yet?


----------



## sno (May 27, 2008)

spinal97 said:


> It actually happened! I met a girl on one of the dating sites I joined! Holy crap I fell for her after only an hour! We just talked and talked for hours. I haven't flirted this much in ages! We have the exact same interests. We love the same video games, the same movies! I even told I have SA and she didn't care, she was really sympathetic. I asked her if we could meet and she said she would love to! I'm going to be taking her to dinner and a movie. Wow, my first date ever!


Kudos on the find.

Sounds too good to be true.

*Returns to his loneliness.*


----------



## Zen Mechanics (Aug 3, 2007)

Opie said:


> spinal97 said:
> 
> 
> > It actually happened! I met a girl on one of the dating sites I joined! Holy crap I fell for her after only an hour! We just talked and talked for hours. I haven't flirted this much in ages! We have the exact same interests. We love the same video games, the same movies! I even told I have SA and she didn't care, she was really sympathetic. I asked her if we could meet and she said she would love to! I'm going to be taking her to dinner and a movie. Wow, my first date ever!
> ...


i agree don't get your hopes up too high, sometimes a girl who seems really interested before just doesn't like you in person or whatever. but i wouldn't agree wih the not acting too interested part, a lot of girls expect guys to make the move so if things are doing well don't be afraid to


----------



## littlesongbird (Jan 20, 2008)

*---*

---


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

Thanks guys! Yeah she has a pic on her profile. She looks really cute and she has a really nice smile! I'd put a link to the profile but if the guest viewings go up on her profile, I think she'll get suspicious!


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Just print screen, open in paint, and then cut and paste her pic in a new paint and save.


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

Good Point! Here she is!


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

she is pretty. really hope it goes well for you.


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

She really is cute!

I've been talking to her more and more! I really have a great feeling about this! She said she doesn't even care about the distance! I swear I haven't felt this good in ages!

So we've set a date. We're going to meet up in a couple of weeks! I'm taking her to see a movie and I'm taking her to dinner! Thank you, I hope this turns out!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:nw


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

She looks like fun. Have a good time.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I hope it works out for you! She is cute.


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone! She is just so amazing. Everytime I talk to her I can't stop smiling! There's just this connection between us! I've just completely fallen for her! I know I haven't even met her yet, but I feel like I've known her for years! I've never even kissed a girl and we decided to do nothing but make out during the movie, we're going to sit in the back for some privacy! We're already talking about a 2nd date! I even asked her if she would like to go away for a week at the end of the summer and she said she'd love to! I'm just totally in love with this woman! I honestly never though I would ever meet anyone like this! I don't think I've ever been this happy in my life!


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

That's great and all, but try not to take things too fast.


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

shyvr6 said:


> That's great and all, but try not to take things too fast.


I'm trying not to, but I don't know what it is, it's just happening. I was thinking to myself, "you know this is going awfully fast, it shouldn't be going this fast", but it feels so natural, I can't explain it. Besides I'm just taking her away for a week because she's been through a lot in the last year. But yeah, I should be taking it slow, and that's how it was at first. but it seems to be driving itself. We just talked about our first date then a 2nd date and it sort of just kept building the more we talked. I just feel like I've known this girl forever, I really can't explain why I feel like I know her or why things are moving so fast guys. But I understand the warnings.

What's interesting is that we met by accident. I think the site I went on was for people with HIV, but I don't have it. She doesn't have it either. Maybe it's fate, I don't know.

I remember meeting this one couple a while ago. They said they got married 6 weeks after they met and they had been married for almost 50 years. Maybe this is like that. I know that is extremely rare. But again, I can't explain this.


----------



## Argamemnon (May 3, 2008)

I'm happy for you mate.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Okay... well... I mean this in the nicest and most constructive way possible: you're getting waaaaay too far ahead of yourself. You've been talking online for a week and are already in love, planning trips together, and thinking about marriage? :no

Dude, seriously... calm down a bit. It's for your own good; trust me. Sure, maybe it'll all work out, but the more you build it up in your head the greater a (potential) failure is going to hurt.

Just think about it from that perspective.

Dr. Phil, signing out. :duck


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

njodis said:


> Okay... well... I mean this in the nicest and most constructive way possible: you're getting waaaaay too far ahead of yourself. You've been talking online for a week and are already in love, planning trips together, and thinking about marriage? :no
> 
> Dude, seriously... calm down a bit. It's for your own good; trust me. Sure, maybe it'll all work out, but the more you build it up in your head the greater a (potential) failure is going to hurt.
> 
> ...


No, no, no. We're not thinking about marriage :lol ! And the trip isn't like a honeymoon, c'mon. It'll be like 2 friends on a road trip with some romance thrown in. Plus I'm taking her somewhere because of all the crap she's had to put up with at home and I want her to enjoy herself.

But yeah, you're right, it was too hasty for me to ask her so quickly. We should take this slow and steady. I guess I just got too caught up in it.

I'm probably just so sick of being lonely and this is the first girl that has ever responded to me like this. I guess I'm just following my heart instead of my head.

But I agree with you guys, I'll be very cautious. And I'll slow this down and I'll back up a bit. It is moving too fast. I need to at least meet her first. Our 1st date is next saturday so we'll just focus on that see what happens after that. I'm probably just so anxious to get out of this rut that I'm in that I'm not thinking clearly. I'll ask her to put the trip on hold for a while and focus on getting to know each other in person first. To focus on the 1st date and if we enjoy ourselves, go on a 2nd date and so forth.


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

Okay, I've thought about it and here's what I'm going to do. You guys have shown me the light!

I'm going to cancel the trip totally, not that we got into planning it anyway. I'm going to ask her if we can just focus on the dating for now. We'll see how the 1st date goes. If we enjoy ourselves then we can go on a 2nd and so on. We can do stuff together throughout the summer. And if everything goes well, then before she's goes back to school, at the end of august or beginning of september. I can go up to Albany for a weekend and stay in a hotel and we could hang around the together around the city for the weekend. I'm always looking to get out of the house on weekends anyway and it would do me good to get out on my own for a bit anyway. Then maybe in a year or so I can take her somewhere for a weekend if things are going well. If things don't go well then we'll just go our separate ways and continue looking.

I know it still sounds a little quick, but it's what I came up with. I didn't want to totally disappoint her about the trip. We'll see what happens.

You know a couple of years ago if you told me that I would have this kind of problem, I would never have believed it.

But everyone else, thank you! I think we will have a good time! I like her a lot. I'm still excited, my first date ever!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

> I think the site I went on was for people with HIV, but I don't have it. She doesn't have it either.


becareful. just because someone says they dont have HIV doesnt mean the person doesnt have it. HIV/AIDS isnt about trust its about being careful


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

nubly said:


> > I think the site I went on was for people with HIV, but I don't have it. She doesn't have it either.
> 
> 
> becareful. just because someone says they dont have HIV doesnt mean the person doesnt have it. HIV/AIDS isnt about trust its about being careful


Definately. That was one of the things I'm being cautious about. She says she doesn't have anything. But I don't know, she told me the other day she had an HIV test and it was negative. I was scratching my head about that one. I'll ask her the next time I talk to her, but I believe she works with people with HIV.


----------



## rocky (Oct 14, 2006)

I started reading this thread and I didn't want to **** on your cornflakes by advising you to slow down, but I see some good advice has already been given. I've fallen victim to things like this myself...I meet someone online, we start talking and things seem to be going great, then the whole thing blows up in my face before I ever meet her in person and I just end up hurt. I've reached the point where I'm not really trying to meet someone anymore and in the rare event someone actually does show interest in me I try not to get my hopes up because I've been hurt too many times.
But...I do wish you luck and hope this works out.


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

rocky said:


> I started reading this thread and I didn't want to @#%$ on your cornflakes by advising you to slow down, but I see some good advice has already been given. I've fallen victim to things like this myself...I meet someone online, we start talking and things seem to be going great, then the whole thing blows up in my face before I ever meet her in person and I just end up hurt. I've reached the point where I'm not really trying to meet someone anymore and in the rare event someone actually does show interest in me I try not to get my hopes up because I've been hurt too many times.
> But...I do wish you luck and hope this works out.


You didn't read far enough. I'm way ahead of you, no need to worry. But thank you!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hmm good luck


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Jaan Pehechaan Ho said:


> Any updates?


Yeah, updates?


----------



## DudeHere (Jul 10, 2008)

What site was this?


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

ardrum said:


> Jaan Pehechaan Ho said:
> 
> 
> > Any updates?
> ...


Sorry, she's long gone, she moved to Missouri. Never even got to the date.



DudeHere said:


> What site was this?


It was some site for shy people, don't even bother though, the site's terrible.


----------



## Lifetimer (May 16, 2004)

spinal97 said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > Jaan Pehechaan Ho said:
> ...


Wow. How did you go from practically marrying this girl to not even able to have the first date!? It seemed like everything was going off the charts for you and this girl. So now she ups and moves before you get to have your date with her?? :con

I find it odd that she all of a sudden decides to move at around the same time you were about to go on the date with her. :sus

Lifetimer


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

I don't know what happened. I haven't heard from her since. Story of my life.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Are you positive that she moved? Maybe she made the whole thing up just to get out of seeing you.


----------



## Coward (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh dear...

You know, I wouldn't be surprised if she _did_ have HIV..

After testing positive for the disease maybe she was so distraught by the news that she decided to spread the disease to an unsuspecting victim that she found online. As some sort of twisted revenge on humanity...

However, after you guys had spoken online for a while, (and she learned what a wonderful, caring person you are), she realised she just didn't have the heart to infect you.

So she cancelled the date and made up some excuse to never meet you for movies, fine dining and kissing.

Well, either that or she really did just move. a__a


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

Your guess is as good as mine guys. Everything was going great. Then I didn't hear from her for a week. Then 2 days before our date, all she said was that she had had it with living in New York and she was going to Missouri to visit friends and that most likely she wouldn't be coming back.

I know she was having problems with her ex-boyfriend. I think something might have happened to really scare her and she just needed to leave. Either that or she lied. I asked her if anyhting was wrong and she said that everything was fine.

I don't know, I haven't heard from her since.


----------

